# Dikhololo help



## bmilne (Oct 27, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but how do you know what week(s) you presently have deposited?  On the RCI website, they show a "Start Date".  Is that the week that I have deposited?  If not, how do you know what weeks you received when paying mf?

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Bruce


----------



## tim (Oct 27, 2006)

Bruce, when you log on to RCI Weeks click on the "Exchange Your Week" tab.  There you will see what weeks you have available to exchange.  Yes, the start date is the date of your week.  So, for example, if your start date is 7/14/07, you will be able to book 1 year before that date and 2 years after that date.  Thus, the range of travel for you with a start date of 7/14/07 will be 7/1/06 through 7/31/09.


----------



## bmilne (Oct 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Tim...that was the response I was hoping for.  Regards...Bruce


----------

